# Do Not Update 3DS to 2.2



## coolness (Nov 3, 2011)

Please do not update your 3DS to 2.2 if your console prompt you to update. We'll release update file for AK2i ASAP. Please be patient. Thanks.

Source


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 3, 2011)

There's a new update?


----------



## lostdwarf (Nov 3, 2011)

Is Nintendo beginning the end of hacking using this format?  I think so.


----------



## Seaking (Nov 3, 2011)

i hate you. its not out in the states _still_. please someone lock this.


----------



## Forstride (Nov 3, 2011)

FYI, this is the update that comes with Super Mario 3D Land.  I think the only features are inviting friends to online games, and a change to the friends list that shows online friends first, and then everyone else after.


----------



## sputnix (Nov 3, 2011)

Seaking said:


> i hate you. its not out in the states _still_. please someone lock this.


the fuck is your problem, what the update isn't in the N.A. region yet [can't check don't have wifi], if it's true then their is no need to lock the thread this is an international board so because something in America yet doesn't mean you can bitch and ask for a thread to be locked


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 3, 2011)

no thread can ever be closed unless it's a flame war going on.


----------



## T-hug (Nov 3, 2011)

Whens the 3D video update meant to be out?
The 3DS game wise has just been a big let down for me and I'm running out of patience with it.


----------



## awssk8er (Nov 3, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


> FYI, this is the update that comes with Super Mario 3D Land.  I think the only features are inviting friends to online games, and a change to the friends list that shows online friends first, and then everyone else after.


That's awesome! I thought it was just a software update to get the game to work.

I'm updating now! So excited.

Edit:

Yeah, not out in the U.S. yet. 

I'm from the U.S. and I don't think it should be locked... there are tons of people from other countries here. Don't be selfish.


----------



## Seaking (Nov 3, 2011)

i wish you guys would use the 3DS firmware update thread. this is a pointless thread.


----------



## Celice (Nov 3, 2011)

No, it's not a pointless thread. Not everyone checks that thread for updates.  Some people aren't interested in making sure they know not to update so they can keep their flashcards operating.

Some people are more interested in Nintendo trying to block the cards, and what they do. It's more general.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 3, 2011)

there are so many threads about 2.0.0 2.1.0 1.4 1.4.1 1.4.2 1.4.3 pointless


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 3, 2011)

Still kept my old DSses for playing DS games.
It's nice to use my DSTwo on my 3DS tho.


----------



## Seaking (Nov 3, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/t...ashcarts-a-faq/
http://gbatemp.net/t...ilation-thread/
kinda hoping that people that have a 3DS would check threads like these two...see why i said this thread is pointless? one is in the hacking/homebrew forum and the other is in the games/content forum.

Edit: now that im on a real computer and not posting from my 3DS.



sputnix said:


> the fuck is your problem,


people like you that think you need to cuss to get a point across.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 3, 2011)

lostdwarf said:


> Is Nintendo beginning the end of hacking using this format?  I think so.


It didn't work for the Wii


----------



## Metal Overlord (Nov 4, 2011)

Seaking said:


> http://gbatemp.net/t...ashcarts-a-faq/
> http://gbatemp.net/t...ilation-thread/
> kinda hoping that people that have a 3DS would check threads like these two...see why i said this thread is pointless? one is in the hacking/homebrew forum and the other is in the games/content forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## loco365 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah. Well, the update isn't in Canada to my knowledge. I can get on the eShop just fine.


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh man I wish you guys complaining would show up every time there is a big topic about a major game coming out for PS360. This board used to be about Nintendo handhelds so yes, having a whole new topic for every major firmware update is relevant. Yeah it's technical and boring but the option of ignoring it is still there. Can you imagine if all discussion of a new Wii firmware had to be tucked away into an old thread?


----------



## steve007 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ah it on the 3ds land mario game dang it I am getting this one christmas so I well wait to update but there is a downer  netflix and hulu plus +
Dang it nintendo one or the other this is gonna be tuff to make up your mind LOL .   (?)


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 4, 2011)

TBH, I haven't used my DSTWO for quite some time now, so really, it doesn't matter to me if I update. I have my old DSphat if I really want to use it, and can update my DSTWO with that if and when that team comes up with a new patch.


----------



## nintendoom (Nov 4, 2011)

isn't the game to be released tomorrow? [not on our's, we have to wait for like a week before it gets here :| ]


----------



## lizard81288 (Nov 4, 2011)

As far as I know, Nintendo won't auto update your 3DS. The update doesn't even look good, so I won't be updating anyways. Then again, non of Nintendo's updates are good. Most of the time they just combat piracy.


----------



## nintendoom (Nov 4, 2011)

lizard81288 said:


> As far as I know, Nintendo won't auto update your 3DS. The update doesn't even look good, so I won't be updating anyways. Then again, non of Nintendo's updates are good. Most of the time they just combat piracy.


November update says hi.


----------



## popcorn900 (Nov 4, 2011)

http://nintendo3dsblog.com/

the latest post and video is about the update on the mario world cart and about the ice white 3ds.


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Nov 4, 2011)

You guys work fast! as usual!


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 4, 2011)

steve007 said:


> Ah it on the 3ds land mario game dang it I am getting this one christmas so I well wait to update but there is a downer  netflix and hulu plus +
> Dang it nintendo one or the other this is gonna be tuff to make up your mind LOL .   (?)


----------



## Presto99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thesolcity said:


> steve007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah it on the 3ds land mario game dang it I am getting this one christmas so I well wait to update but there is a downer  netflix and hulu plus +
> > Dang it nintendo one or the other this is gonna be tuff to make up your mind LOL .   (?)


That's steve007. Read his blogs. Anyway I'm excited for Super Mario 3D Land and the update, cause I use my XL for DS games.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Nov 4, 2011)

Thug4L1f3 said:


> Whens the 3D video update meant to be out?
> The 3DS game wise has just been a big let down for me and I'm running out of patience with it.



I'm the same. When I first got the 3DS it was great but now there are no games I'm interested in and the eShop is pathetic with 1 stupid game added a week.
I'm waiting for the 3D video addon. Thats about the only thing keeping me interested in it.
I never play DS games on it as I have a DSL and DSi so the 3DS is for 3DS games and 3D pictures atm and soon to be 3D movies.

I hope Nintendo get off their stupid fat asses and start looking around at the competition and equal the stakes. The Apple App Store is so much cheaper and the $ony PSN had so many more titles I really hope the 3DS eShop gets cheaper and more titles soon or its already dead. They are the ones killing it themselves, hackers are actually keeping it alive.
Watch it, when the 3DS can play backups there will be a huge spike in sales. that will be the only thing that will keep the 3DS alive as Nintendo arn't doing it.


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Nov 4, 2011)

steve007 said:


> Ah it on the 3ds land mario game dang it I am getting this one christmas so I well wait to update but there is a downer  netflix and hulu plus +
> Dang it nintendo one or the other this is gonna be tuff to make up your mind LOL .   (?)


ROFL OMG wth was that!?


----------



## Outrager (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm still waiting for them to update the HW44 AK2i so I can update my DSi to get that free Zelda remake.


----------



## sputnix (Nov 4, 2011)

Seaking said:


> http://gbatemp.net/t...ashcarts-a-faq/
> http://gbatemp.net/t...ilation-thread/
> kinda hoping that people that have a 3DS would check threads like these two...see why i said this thread is pointless? one is in the hacking/homebrew forum and the other is in the games/content forum.
> 
> ...


Well when you leave no context as too why you hate a person for creating a _somewhat_ useless thread, and leave no context except "its not out in the states _still," _you come off as a nationalistic douche. All you had to do was say "hey we a thread for 3ds updates, theirs no need for thread, [link to it]. Please refrain form posting anymore update threads please." their is that so hard instead of posting 3 posts which are just as useless as this thread


----------



## junkerde (Nov 4, 2011)

sputnix said:


> Seaking said:
> 
> 
> > http://gbatemp.net/t...ashcarts-a-faq/
> ...


lets not hate, lets COOPERATE! as they say! WHEN IN ROME!


----------



## SpaceJump (Nov 4, 2011)

Is the Supercard DStwo also affected by this firmware update?


----------



## naved.islam14 (Nov 4, 2011)

I already have DS lite for flash carts ill update anyway.


----------



## chemistryfreak (Nov 4, 2011)

SpaceJump said:


> Is the Supercard DStwo also affected by this firmware update?



Yes this update blocks Supercard DStwo. But I wouldn't worry too much about it since SC Team will release a update very soon to counter it. 

Source: http://forum.superca...d-9458-1-1.html




naved.islam14 said:


> I already have DS lite for flash carts ill update anyway.



I sold my DSLite to fund for 3DS Games!


----------



## coolness (Nov 4, 2011)

chemistryfreak said:


> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> > Is the Supercard DStwo also affected by this firmware update?
> ...



A release from the SC team will sure be faster then an Useless update and ugly icon for the Acekard Team


----------



## eggsample (Nov 4, 2011)

I've checked out US and EU ninj site, there is no info about update.
Does 3DS 2.2 update meant for other regions, A,J,C?


----------



## Yeloazndevil (Nov 4, 2011)

nice, hopefully an update comes out before mario comes out


----------



## naved.islam14 (Nov 5, 2011)

Still no update for US


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Nov 5, 2011)

coolness said:


> chemistryfreak said:
> 
> 
> > SpaceJump said:
> ...


yea that comment will definitly motivate them.....


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 5, 2011)

I really don't care about what Nintendo does to protect there property.
I kept my DSi XL and DSi to try stuff on my a flashcard (I haven't used flashcards for months), My 3DS i'll update anyway, i'm done with keeping up the scene stuff,
i buy the games i really want since a few months for whatever console i own
I updated my PS3 to latest OFW, I enjoy the few hours i play online in a month. I got a new Xbox Slim with Kinect for a few months, that will not be modded or tampered with _(Maybe it's the aging, but i spend more time watching TV and enjoying my kids life, doing stuff in house and the freedom of my iPad 2 3G) _Not that i earn more money or gotten more money somhow, it's just, i'm getting tired of keeping up with the fast going scene, everything is changed since i got into all the (legal) backup stuff for my PC/Atari/NES/SMS and other now retro stuff, it's gotten to meanstream (Call me old fashion, but that's the way it is  )


----------

